
JS/CSS iPhone Spinning Wheel Selector Widget - chaostheory
http://iphoneized.com/?p=326
======
sjs382
I was asking for something like this in #startups a week or two ago. I found
this as a possible solution, but unfortunately, it only works on mobile
safari. Would be great if there was a cross-platform version available.

I posted a question about this on StackOverflow a while back if anyone is
interested. I'm going to end up coding my own solution, but I likely wont
start for a few weeks. I have a lot on the table right now.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/652857/iphone-like-
slot-m...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/652857/iphone-like-slot-machine-
picker-select-box-for-the-web)

------
jrockway
This is nice looking. On the computer, this would be a shitty UI, but on a
phone it seems quite usable.

One quibble:

 _You cannot have more than one picker at a time, so the SpinningWheel object
is unique and it is created as soon as you include the JS file._

This bothers me. You are missing the point of object-oriented programming if
you can only have exactly one of something.

